
Case Study: SlideShare goes freemium - dshah
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/08/case-study-slideshare-goes-freemium.html
======
tonystubblebine
One thing I like about these case studies is that they seem to have patterns
that probably come up over and over again.

For example, Eric and Sarah gave this pivot a name, value capture. I guess
that means they introduced price points to capture a broader range of the
market.

I also see in this, the CEO did the customer interviews, which according to
Steve Blank seems like a prerequisite for making a pivot.

And, I'm hoping someone can come up with a catchy name for the pattern of
inflicting crummy software on early customers, getting their feedback, and
then converting them into happy customers with quick turnaround. It's like a
variation on good cop, bad cop (even has interrogation).

